# ملف رائع جدا لحساب Resources



## eng.ahmedyehia (16 يوليو 2011)

ملف رائع جدا لحساب Resources ارجو الرد لرفع مزيد من الملفات


----------



## haytham baraka (16 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد مطر (16 يوليو 2011)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ذايد2030 (17 يوليو 2011)

شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكــــــرا


----------



## صقرقريش (18 يوليو 2011)

الحاجة الحلوة مش عاوزة مشورة ارفع كل مايتعلق بالموارد والتكلفة براحتك ياباشا


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (18 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا.


----------



## sh2awaa (20 يوليو 2011)

شكرا ياخى بارك الله فيك


----------



## Jamal (21 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## nofal (23 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## mezohazoma (21 نوفمبر 2011)

ÌÒÇß Çááå ÎíÑÇ


----------



## واثق الخطوه (21 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## samipro (21 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا لك وبارك الله في جهودك


----------



## amr fathy (21 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عمروجبرالله (30 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## medhat_morsy (30 نوفمبر 2011)

هذا الملف قديم لو عندك تحديث للبيانات يكون افضل


----------



## melkoumy (30 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا يا اخى العزيز


----------



## impire (11 ديسمبر 2011)

medhat_morsy قال:


> هذا الملف قديم لو عندك تحديث للبيانات يكون افضل



دعونا نتشارك بالمتوفر لنا من خبرات لتحديث البيانات لهذا الملف الهام والمجهود الطيب المبذول فيه.


----------



## impire (11 ديسمبر 2011)

medhat_morsy قال:


> هذا الملف قديم لو عندك تحديث للبيانات يكون افضل



دعونا نتشارك بالمتوفر لنا من خبرات لتحديث البيانات لهذا الملف الهام والمجهود الطيب المبذول فيه.


----------



## mustafasas (29 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## the poor to god (1 يناير 2012)

ممتاز يا مهندس لكن يحتاج شوية شرح للاختصارات والعلاقات او على الاقل عمل legend


----------



## بحر الرجال (1 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم ولى سؤال
*ما معنى ج.م*
وفقكم الله


----------



## اسامة اشرى (1 يناير 2012)

الله ينور عليك يا هندسة
فعلا مجهود رائع


----------



## boushy (2 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## khamis jassim (21 أبريل 2012)

شكرا


----------



## المهندس فراس (21 أبريل 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (21 أبريل 2012)

الف شكر


----------



## عبدالمنعم سلام (25 أبريل 2012)

مجهود ررررررررائع يحتاج الاكتمال


----------



## عبدالله السوداني (26 أبريل 2012)

1000 thank............


----------



## محمد النواري (6 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وبالتوفيق


----------



## سحر اسماعيل بكر (7 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن افادتي باسئلة امتحانية عن هذا الموضوع ؟؟؟؟ ضروري جداااااااااااااااااااااا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## mustafasas (8 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمودباشا (9 مايو 2012)

_*جزاك الله خيرا*_​


----------



## gamalredwing (3 ديسمبر 2013)

Thank you very much


----------



## محمودعسل (5 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## gamalredwing (5 ديسمبر 2013)

it is awesome


----------



## HusamPMP (9 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## gamalredwing (9 ديسمبر 2013)

thank u


----------



## gamalredwing (9 ديسمبر 2013)

Thank you very much


----------



## MHRL (13 أبريل 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا ​


----------



## mhmdmomni (30 أبريل 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم ​


----------



## MHRL (23 يونيو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا​​


----------



## م/وليد البسيونى (22 أغسطس 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## كاسر (16 سبتمبر 2015)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك


----------



## محمد حساني (16 سبتمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم
ارجو توضيح الاعمدة ( مالمقصود ب nor1,res1,( lers1

مع الشكر لجهودكم المبذولة


----------



## diaa_500 (19 سبتمبر 2015)

thanksssssssssss


----------



## safa aldin (6 نوفمبر 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمود علام (9 نوفمبر 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا ​


----------



## abdotkd (15 نوفمبر 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed_zozo2006 (15 نوفمبر 2015)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## safa aldin (16 نوفمبر 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

